# 18,000 yards of homespun



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

This was my accomplishment from April until now. 18,000 yards of Lincoln, BFL, Merino yarn. That totals 10.227 MILES of yarn! Now spinning Manx Loaghtan.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Holy moly! I think the most I spun of one fibre is about 2200 metres. Boy, did I get bored with that. Nice work.


----------



## Anne in Dunedin (Dec 27, 2012)

Well done. Are you a process spinner selling it or was it a challenge?


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

cat_woman said:


> Holy moly! I think the most I spun of one fibre is about 2200 metres. Boy, did I get bored with that. Nice work.


 Thanks, I have never been bored a day in my life, . There is always work to be done, books to be read, chores to do and of course spinning! I think it helps to spin a variety too.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Anne in Dunedin said:


> Well done. Are you a process spinner selling it or was it a challenge?


Thank you, I spin mostly for myself, however, I do spin on commission as well.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow! You should challenge Ripley's Believe It Or Not!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, lots of yardage and you now get to knit with it!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Wonderful work!


----------



## hilarymercer51 (9 mo ago)

The only time in my life when I am bored is when I am laid in a hospital bed, even then I take socks to darn - whether they need it or not!
Wonderful spinning by the way.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Wow, fantastic


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Wow! You should challenge Ripley's Believe It Or Not!


That would be fun! Think I would use my electric spinner for that, lol


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

hilarymercer51 said:


> The only time in my life when I am bored is when I am laid in a hospital bed, even then I take socks to darn - whether they need it or not!
> Wonderful spinning by the way.


Thank you! I usually take knitting when going to the hospital.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> Wonderful work!


Thank you, I love spinning. It is so relaxing.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> That would be fun! Think I would use my electric spinner for that, lol


----------

